# ADA 2003 entries



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Carlos was generous enough to scan some entries from last year ADA contest.








































I think he promised more to come later (Thanks Carlos).
Enjoy,


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll try to scan in this years tonight.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

IUnknown, thanks for posting. I look foward to seeing the winning entries!
A couple more '03 entries, scanned by Carlos:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Copyright ADA,
Grand prize








Gold








Silver tie
















Bronze tie


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

That Gold winner, the Silver winners and that first Bronze winners are some of my favorite aquascapes that I have ever seen. Amazing ...

I also like the "huge tank big school of small fish" look, it just appeals to me a lot.


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm deeply impressed by this one,








Feels like a UFO shots over distant mountains :lol: 
Is it glosso ? How to slope the substrate to this kind of steep angle ? Do the aquarist place pockets of substrate for the plateau effect ?


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

All very inspiring pieces. I relish getting to look at these ADA entries as they always have something new to teach.

Is it just the way they were photocopied, or does anyone else see how different the lighting is in ALL of the tanks? The greens are much more neutral, natural. More of a grey tint then bright green. And this is something I've made mental notes of in the past of primarily foreign aquascapes...are they using different bulbs are something? 

Amano's favorite is supposed to be the 8800k, and his tanks always seem to take the same kind of shading - is this the reason?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Awesome tanks! I love the use of the rocks in the grand prize winner.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Is it Rotala green or Rotala Rotundifolia or what?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Some beautiful entries. Personally, I like the three bronze winners more than the others. 

Aviel,

The plant in question is Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'. For more information on this plant, please visit the Plant Finder.

BudiPT,

It seems to be a mixture of Glossostigma and java moss.....

Carlos


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Tsunami,

I can see that the stems are straight rather than crawling like in the rotundifolia green. I also see that their upper side is pinkish and I thought rotundifolia green is always green. This is why I asked,

Aviel.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

On my screen, the plants look uniformly green. However, you do have a point. I doubt it is Rotala rotundifolia though since it also exhibits horizontal growth --perhaps it is Rotala macrandra 'Green'?

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It looks to me like it's R. rotundifolia with only faint pink at the tips which is washed out pretty badly by the lighting at that. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Could anyone please list the dimensions of the grand, gold, and silver tanks?

Chris


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

grand=150x50x57cm
gold=114x52x52cm
silver=250x55x60cm
silver2=250x55x60cm


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

BudiPT said:


> I'm deeply impressed by this one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am really curious how they did that too, it is amazing. It looks like mountains.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Some more pictures,
http://www.sttsz.com/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=11&topic=6&start=0&show=0


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

wonderfull link!!
Has all the tanks up to ranking 127 and more may still be coming.


I guess it will have to do for me since I still don't have my ADA booklet...it seems that the postal service doesn't love me


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

It looks like the mountain pic is just tightly trimmed Java moss with glosso closer to the glass. Very nice effect. That one is my favourite.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

The plant on the "mountains" is HC, X-mas moss is actually on the lower right of the picture.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

There is no glosso in it?


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

There is! HC top, glosso bottom, x-mas right :lol: .


----------

